# Almost electrocuted by monitor



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

I was using an old computer this morning when the monitor suddenly started to emit crackling noises. Then it would stop, and start again, off an on for a few minutes. The video would flicker and jump. Finally it gave a big POP and went dark and the smell of ozone permeated the room. My hands that were on the keyboard started to tingle - they still feel a little crawly. Good thing I had a spare monitor. I paid $50 for that monitor form a computer fixit shop.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

I hope you're okay, Deb. How old is the monitor? You should tell them about it.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

The warranty is probably expired by now, even if that shop is still in business. I bought it like 12 years ago.


----------



## Devi (Jun 11, 2020)

Yikes, doesn't sound good, @debodun. Glad you had a spare monitor.

Also, monitor prices have really gone down in recent years ... just something to know. (Although you probably already know that.)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow! Glad you are ok. I've read about electronic devices catching fire or zapping people.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

It a Dell CRT - looks a lot like the one in this stock photo:


----------



## Devi (Jun 11, 2020)

Ah. Will your old computer run a flat-panel monitor? If so, Dell has pretty good prices. A quick call to them could answer any questions you may have.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

Deb I know you probably know that monitor is ancient... but I'm glad you weren't burned.. I've not heard of that sort of thing happening before. For $50 you can get a decent used Flat screen larger monitor


----------



## Judycat (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes your monitor died a spectacular death. My old microwave did the same thing.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

Devi said:


> Ah. Will your old computer run a flat-panel monitor?



Yes it will. That's what I substituted.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey, Deb... glad you're alright, but I'm thinking...

Hair Raising Riddle?


----------



## Devi (Jun 11, 2020)

Devi said:


> Will your old computer run a flat-panel monitor?





debodun said:


> Yes it will. That's what I substituted.



Ah, okay. So you're really all set.

I'm glad, though, that you didn't get hurt. Or ... did your hands stop tingling?

[Edited: changed "some tingling" to "stop tingling"]


----------



## win231 (Jun 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> It a Dell CRT - looks a lot like the one in this stock photo:
> 
> View attachment 109221


I saw one like that on "Antiques Roadshow."


----------



## Judycat (Jun 11, 2020)

I have one if anyone wants it. Maybe for the 4th of July? You'll have to come pick it up though. I'll throw in the Dell Dimension L series computer too.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

My hands were okay after about an hour. I am surprised the peripherals still worked. Everything was plugged into the same power strip. I use the old computer sometimes to play games that won't work on newer OSs. I don't know whether the hand tingling was caused by the short or by my being startled.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Glad you're ok Deb. 

Reminds me of a time when the water and ice machine on the tray line at work was on the fritz. It would send out a little juice to the metal table and metal tray line. When I would lean in to get the water and ice my belt buckle would touch the counter and I'd get a little belly zap.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 11, 2020)

All that happened was a component burned out. Your tingling was probably from being startled. Same thing happens to me when I'm startled. I noticed it takes a while to recover these days.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

I am not startled often, so my reaction probably has a more lasting effect.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Judycat said:


> All that happened was a component burned out. Your tingling was probably from being startled. Same thing happens to me when I'm startled. I noticed it takes a while to recover these days.


Really? Where at?


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

Would probably cost more to repair that it's worth if I could even find someone that repaired CRTs. I took a printer to a fixit shop once and he refused to repair it. 

Like VCRs, I have numerous printers sitting around and none of them work properly. I have a laser printer, but the toner cartridges cost $$$. For the little printing I need done, I have a friend or relative do it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

I didn't mean for that to sound sarcastic. I honestly wondered if the tingling was just in your fingers or what Judycat.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I didn't mean for that to sound sarcastic. I honestly wondered if the tingling was just in your fingers or what Judycat.


Hands and sometimes feet.  I'm jumpy for a good while afterward too. Used to be I'd be startled and a few seconds later I'd recover, not anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Hands and sometimes feet.  I'm jumpy for a good while afterward too. Used to be I'd be startled and a few seconds later I'd recover, not anymore.


Interesting. I just get the shakes now if I get scared bad enough.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

The replacement monitor has its own problem - the video is blurry. I wonder if the trouble is with the monitor itself or whether the short in the other monitor did something to the monitor port.


----------



## Devi (Jun 12, 2020)

Or maybe you need new drivers for the computer?


----------



## Judycat (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm assuming you are using the cable that came with the new monitor?


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes. The monitor cable is attached right to it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 12, 2020)

That is similar to old tube TVs.


----------

